# Stallion recommendations



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I should also add I'd be looking for an eventer out of the foal.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking at the mares pictures alone, no, I would not breed her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I really need to take better pictures of her. These ones are horrible. I have no internet right now so I was grabbing what is on my phone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Better pictures would help - full body, untacked and not from a side angle. As well as straight on pictures of the front and hind legs. 

From what I see in these though, I wouldn't necessarily qualify her breeding quality. She's not a train wreck by any means though. She looks like she might be a touch sickle hocked, kinda shark fin withers and a big blocky head. (I personally don't mind big heads, but in general people tend to want to avoid them for the most part.) And her rump just looks a bit weird. Not enough hip? Can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to set her up for better pictures tomorrow. She is nice and flat in the back. Her withers are not at all how they look in these brutal side on pictures haha.

The blocky head is a standardbred trait. Hence their nick name "jug heads" :lol: I personally love the jug heads. 

I can see what you are seeing in these pictures and why you see what you see. Which is my fault for posting side angle pictures with tack on with her head in the air :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Here we go again 
I've seen some rather beautiful and talented Standie-Arab crosses. 
I'd take one that's already proven as sport horse( we do have a member,HGEsquire, with a proven and licensed stallion of the same name)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha I don't want to have one of those "again" threads. Like I said its only something I'm playing with. I'm not stupid enough to believe my mare is perfect and I know she's not the ideal candidate given being a standardbred, which is why I would want her to prove herself at rated shows before this thought being more then a passing thought.

My dreams of breeding my older made were shattered after life throwing some things at me and I decided I really didn't like the risk with her being 21. It would have been great but the risk wasn't worth it to me.

Breeding is not something I take lightly. And I'm not going to breed unless the foal is going to have the potential to be more then a pasture ornament. There are enough of those out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I meant that" again" rather as " here is me again giving suggestions" 
I meant to ask about your other mare anyway, since I haven't seen you around here much lately. 

But look into the stallion I mentioned, he seems to produce well.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I will have a look at him for sure. I'm not an Arab fan but I'll entertain the idea if it would make a good cross.

I am still head over heels in love with trekehners. But I'm thinking that wouldn't be the best cross for a standie.

What about Simba Twist?

If this did happen it wouldn't be for two or three years at least. So who knows what talent will be out there then.

I really wish I could have bred my old girl. But some recent breeding horror stories scared me away from the risk with her being 21, which would mean she is 22 when she foals. She is enjoying life in semi retirement and is taking my 11 year old student in her first over fences show doing cross tails in a couple weeks. A much better life for a 21 year old mare. She's earned her easy life. I'm trying to buy her last foal. She's 5 now and a beautiful mare doing well in local shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I meant that" again" rather as " here is me again giving suggestions"
> I meant to ask about your other mare anyway, since I haven't seen you around here much lately.
> 
> But look into the stallion I mentioned, he seems to produce well.


And I thought you meant again as in "someone wants to breed a jug head and people are going to go on a jug head hate rant" lol. Or an "again" with someone wanting to breed a made that shouldn't be bred. I was starting to think maybe I truly have lost my mind by entertaining the idea of breeding this mare. I am hoping I get my internet back soon(hurricane arthur did a number on my area still over 80,000 people without power so I can't complain about no net haha). But when I can get on my PC I'll post videos of her. In the mean time I'll snap some better cell pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I love standardbreds and think they are amazing and versatile horses. That said, I don't think crossing standardbreds with other breeds works out well. More often than not they look like train wrecks. The sad fact is that standardbreds are an under appreciated breed and as a result have very little market value. To the point where, several nurse mare contracts, which require the mare is returned to the company in foal, will not accept a stallion as a father/stud. Mostly because they see the crossbred foals as having no value. 

The traits you describe, willing, calm, athletic etc are not traits unique to your mare, that is the standardbred breed. Which is why if you really like the traits of this mare when you are looking for a eventing horse. I would suggest going to sales and buying a young prospect that has the conformation to support eventing. I would not breed I would buy a horse already on the ground. 

Out of curiosity who is your mare out of?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Reitbeteiligungen - Biete RB auf feinrittiger Traber Araber Mix Stute
Standie/arab mix mare


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Reitbeteiligungen - Biete RB auf feinrittiger Traber Araber Mix Stute
> Standie/arab mix mare


Oooo she is stunning!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Told you 
Friend of mine in Germany had a couple of Standie mares and a pure polish, race proven Arab stallion and that combination turned out very well every time. Don't know about eventing, but they're highly appreciated for endurance there.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I will have a look at him for sure. I'm not an Arab fan but I'll entertain the idea if it would make a good cross.
> 
> I am still head over heels in love with trekehners. But I'm thinking that wouldn't be the best cross for a standie.
> 
> ...


 I have a Standie mare. I am not a fan of Arabians, at all. BUT if I was going to breed her, which I am not, I would breed her to an Arabian. That would likely take care of the jug head, anyway. Also, Trakehners have Arabian bloodlines. Just so you know. 

Does your girl have a freeze brand? I am curious about her lineage, and how well bred she is...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll start with I know next to nothing about breeds outside of my own, but this guy gets my vote, nice conformation, great movement, a fantastic head that would hopefully fix the mares head and he has compete successfully is show jumping, dressage and three day eventing. He has a great reputation in this country (and they do do frozen seaman and ship to America) and produces fantastic foals, as an added bonus he is also perlino and homozygous agouti so you would only get a buckskin or a palomino. He is an Akhel Teke.
















































http://www.solaris-sport-horses.co.uk/perlino_akhal_teke_stallion.shtml


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> I have a Standie mare. I am not a fan of Arabians, at all. BUT if I was going to breed her, which I am not, I would breed her to an Arabian. That would likely take care of the jug head, anyway. Also, Trakehners have Arabian bloodlines. Just so you know.
> 
> Does your girl have a freeze brand? I am curious about her lineage, and how well bred she is...


Yep I know Trakehners are Arabian blood lines. I just prefer them over Arabs. Btw I honestly love the jug head lol

Emmy is branded. Her reg name is Emily Putnam. She is out of Cookie Dough Boy. She didn't race much due to an injury and her owners didn't want to freeze fire her to make her sound to race again. I love the owners she came from. They have the horses best interest at heart. Once the horse is done racing they retire them at their own farm until they find a home they like for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Personally, I feel like if she's not the best if the best, I wouldn't breed her. Especially if you were planning on selling the foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Yep I know Trakehners are Arabian blood lines. I just prefer them over Arabs. Btw I honestly love the jug head lol
> 
> Emmy is branded. Her reg name is Emily Putnam. She is out of Cookie Dough Boy. She didn't race much due to an injury and her owners didn't want to freeze fire her to make her sound to race again. I love the owners she came from. They have the horses best interest at heart. Once the horse is done racing they retire them at their own farm until they find a home they like for them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I know a person named Emily Putnam. That is pretty funny!


----------

